# Catch box min depth



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Sorry if this exists but I've searched and nothing came up.

How deep should a catch box be for target practice? I have a nice solid plastic box I could use but by the time I've hung 2 sets of material they won't be much depth left.

New to the hobby and moving from clay to bb as I keep going through the clays too quickly and feel like I'm on a constant reordering cycle.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think that there is a real measure. Factors of weight of shot, strength of bands, velocity of the shot etc. But I always felt that the shallower the box, the lighter your front stop should be. :twocents:


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

My box in total is 15" deep. There is 8" behind the second curtain. I have the first curtain made of a single layer of t-shirt material. I a second curtain made of several t-shirt hung like drapes immediately behind the first curtain. Both curtains swing freely. If they touch the bottom of the box I get bounce outs.


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks. Got the box cleared but cannot post a picture due to being a noob (I think).
Depth is 20cm. It's a good size to throw in the car hence why I want to use it.

So thinner material as first stop? Thinking folded T shirt for first and something heavy for second?


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

I'm more than half your depth mate. Thinking is maybe too shallow to avoid bouncing straight back out


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Think the back stop material is the critical thing really - stiffer results in more bounce outs...

Mine is around 200mm for the one and maybe double that for the other...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

My box is 12" wide x 13" tall x15". The target is 4" from front. No bounce outs unless I use a hard target. I use mostly leather spinners and paracord with knots tied in it.

I also kept it small to be able to transport.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Mostly everything already covered, so I'll just add that make sure the curtains can't be pushed back by the ammo and hit the back of the box.

I stupidly put my wire framed folding catchbox against a wall once at 10m and shot myself in the face on rebound. Good job my reflexes are fast or could have been nasty


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You definitely need a catch box. I made mine 24" but that's over kill I think. The most important thing is your back stop. It's kinda like elastic, less is more. I use 1 thin layer of t-shirt material up front and it works pretty good. 
Even bounce outs are easily picked up with a magnet stick.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

One trick that has helped me a lot is to use a pillow case hung so it moves freely in the box to stop the ammo. This may be counter intuitive but it works. I did not come up with this idea and can not remember who did. The light material slows down the ammo gently and deposits it in the bottom of your catch box. Mine is about 8 inches or 20.5 cm from the back of the box. I have found that the pillow case must hang free barely missing the bottom of the box for the best results I trim the length from the open end. I have a rod ran through the tip top of my box and feed it through the case and clip it in place on the ends with large binder clips. Just my 0.02


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree with all prior advice, the only thing I might add is I fold a Small piece of material about 2 inches tall the same width as my Catchbox. A small towel will do just fine. Thanks for sharing your post.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

All good advise. My box is 12" deep with light cotton sheets backed up with a third of a heavy bath towel.Don't really have an issue with bounce backs.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

raventree78 said:


> One trick that has helped me a lot is to use a pillow case hung so it moves freely in the box to stop the ammo. This may be counter intuitive but it works. I did not come up with this idea and can not remember who did. The light material slows down the ammo gently and deposits it in the bottom of your catch box. Mine is about 8 inches or 20.5 cm from the back of the box. I have found that the pillow case must hang free barely missing the bottom of the box for the best results I trim the length from the open end. I have a rod ran through the tip top of my box and feed it through the case and clip it in place on the ends with large binder clips. Just my 0.02


*Fiveshooter discovered the pillow case idea after much experimenting ... works beautifully. You're right, it has to hang freely but close to the floor of the catch box. He uses the $5/pair cases sold at Walmart. *


----------



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

I use a rain water butt, not measured it but I rarely get any bounce out.









Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Thaks for the advice guys.

I'l set up today and let you all know how it went. Unfortunately I don't think I can post a photo yet.


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

Box up and running.
Got 2 bits of paracord strung across the width at the top with a folded T shirt on the back one and 2 layers of muslin type dish cloth on the front.clothes are perfect size.

Getting maybe one in 5 bounce out from a short distance so should do they job when I take it some where with more range.


----------



## smithyuk (Jun 9, 2019)

BrokenBones said:


> Box up and running.
> Got 2 bits of paracord strung across the width at the top with a folded T shirt on the back one and 2 layers of muslin type dish cloth on the front.clothes are perfect size.
> 
> Getting maybe one in 5 bounce out from a short distance so should do they job when I take it some where with more range.


If you got out in the woods much like I do then what I do is I have a decorators dust sheet I place between branches or bushes and have spinners on paracord. It is a safe backstop and will save your shots to use again.

Sent from my crystal ball


----------



## BrokenBones (Jun 9, 2019)

smithyuk said:


> BrokenBones said:
> 
> 
> > Box up and running.
> ...


Cheers mate. Think I'll invest in some sheets for when I go waking. Wouldn't want to carry box with me for that anyway.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I use a terry cloth draped over a piece of welding rod, held in place by clips, cut short of the floor. In front of that, I use a t-shirt on a rod ran through the arm holes, held in place by clips , cut to length, no bounce outs with 7/16 ammo though I haven't been shooting them at max. speed.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I made mine with black polyester cloth that I stitched together into a Giant pocket that I hang on old clothing stand I had. works pretty good but you do get a few bounce outs


----------

